# Ship goods to Kingston



## pi-r-squared (18 Jun 2005)

My recruiter wasn't clear on this subject.  How am I supposed to get my goods to Kingston after BOTP?  I heard something about getting it to a nearby base where they would store it until clearance was given for the goods to be shipped out.


----------



## DVessey (19 Jun 2005)

Unless you've got some reserve time in as an officer or something, I believe you mean IAP, not BOTP (two separate courses)
Anyway, doesn't really make a difference.

Your recruiter was probably talking about CMTT (can't recall what it stands for at the moment - they move your boxes of stuff from base to base). I don't believe you're entitled to it to get to RMC from home.
You could try dragging it to St. Jean, but there isn't generally much storage space in the Mega. I would recommend, if possible, leaving whatever you don't need for the summer at home and if your parents come up for reunion weekend(the end of FYOP) get them to bring it then. I can pretty much guarantee you won't be using a bike, computer, etc before the end of FYOP.


----------



## pi-r-squared (19 Jun 2005)

Yeah, I meant IAP.  I have a rubbermaid box so I don't think that would be easy to transport by bus from St. Jean to RMC.  If I get my parents to ship it out, would I be able to make a claim for shipping expenses?


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Jun 2005)

From one Base CMTT to another might work - Central Materiel Traffic Terminal.  It could stay in the CMTT at destination until you could accept it.


----------



## pi-r-squared (19 Jun 2005)

Would an unaccompanied baggage claim be in effect for getting goods to Kingston?


----------



## Dave Mount (19 Jun 2005)

Are you taking a military bus or public.  Public buses have a parcel delivery system, BPX Bus Parcel Express.  Their rates aren't too bad and some destination terminals then will deliver to your door
 A rubbermaid tote isn't too big, come on carry it over and put in the baggage compartment.


----------



## pi-r-squared (20 Jun 2005)

I'm flying in from British Columbia to St. Jean.  I won't need everything else until Kingston I guess.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2005)

OK, I can't resist anymore. 

pie-r-round
cake-r-squared


----------

